# Luft in Wasserkühlung



## Potzten (13. Oktober 2020)

Moin moin Partypeople!

Seit einiger Zeit befindet sich immer wieder Luft in meiner geschlossenen Wasserkühlung;
Ich versuche das nun bestmöglich in Worte zu fassen- Angefangen hat die Situation rückwirkend betrachtet vor ein paar Monaten:
Anfänglich hab ich die WaKü so aufgebaut, dass die Flüssigkeit, wenn sie in den Ausgleichsbehälter gejagd wird, am Rand des AGB runter fließen musste ehe sie dann den Wasserpegel erreicht (weils eifnach viel schöner aussah). Vor besagten Monaten war es dann plötzlich so, dass nach wenigen Minuten/Stunden Betriebszeit ne Schaumbildung im AGB zu erkennen war. Dachte mir dann, dass sich das vielleicht beheben lässt, indem ich die in den AGB eintretende Flüssigkeit direkt in das Wasserreservoir fließen lasse, sodass der Wasserkreislauf vollständig geschlossen ist (so wie's jetzt ist).
Die extreme Schaumbildung war dann weg, allerdings ist immernoch deutlich erkennbar, dass Luft im System ist (siehe Video).
Habe das ganze die vergangenen Tage mal genauer beobachtet - Wenn ich den PC mehrere Stunden aus habe (genaue Zahlen kann ich hier nicht nennen, meist einfach über Nacht) und dann starte zeigt sich, dass im CPU Block ne recht große Menge Luft ist, die dann durch das System läuft. Meine Vermutung ist also die, dass entweder der CPU Block irgendwo Luft zieht, oder vielleicht n Anschluss im Eimer ist (habs halt noch nicht aufgeschraubt um nachzugucken).
Folgende Fragen nun an euch: Ihr seht, dass all meine Bauteile von alphacool sind. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit nem ähnlichen Problem, sodass ich direkt neue Bauteile ordern könnte wenn ich die Kühlung auseinander nehme?
Oder könnte es vielleicht sein, dass sich irgendwelche Mikroorganismen in meinem Kreislauf breit gemacht haben die O2 produzieren? Kann ja eigentlich nicht, hab die Suppe von alphacool drin, da sollte sowas ja nicht passieren (habe, muss ich aber gestehen, seit Zusammenbau Anfang Januar die Flüssigkeit noch nicht gewechselt).

Natürlich kanns auch sein, dass irgendwas undicht ist - interessant ist hier allerdings, dass ich keinerlei Flüssigkeit verliere, nirgends läuft irgendwas aus.

N Video wie der PC nun gerade läuft (paar Stunden an) packe ich anbei - n Foto von der Gesamten Kühlung auch .. Werde morgen Vormittag/Mittag noch das Video vom Start ergänzen.

Liebe Grüße und bleibt gesund

Tobi

hier der Link zum Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JoKnltt6bY7MJ_-taruI-aAAVbBqCwyX/view?usp=sharing







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Oktober 2020)

Du hast keinen Biobefall (das geht gar nicht mit den Giftstoffen im Kreislauf) und undicht ist auch nichts. Da käme dann Wasser raus, was du merken würdest. Das Problem ist zum einen, dass das Steigrohr nicht tief genug unter Wasser ist. Mach den Agb mal etwas voller, dass es nicht so sprudelt. 
Ich will natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass die Alphacool Suppe da was versaut hat, das kommt mir sogar recht wahrscheinlich vor und du wärst bei weitem nicht der erste mit Problemen mit Alphacool. Wenn sich da Schaum bilden kann, weil es oben im Agb so sprudelt und der dann mitgerissen wird, hast du natürlich Luft im Kreislauf. Vielleicht reicht es wirklich schon, den Agb voller zu machen und am besten die Pumpe zu drosseln, sodass der Durchfluss sinkt und es zu weniger starken Verwirbelungen kommt. Langfristig wird sich meiner Meinung nach aber eine Reinigung nicht vermeiden lassen.


----------



## Potzten (13. Oktober 2020)

Die Öffnungen des Steigrohrs sind vollständig utner Wasser, aber werds gern noc hma lvolelr machen und schauen, wie es dann aussieht... Was mich halt wundert ist, dass es die ersten Monate ohen jegliche Probleme mit deutlich weniger Flüssigkeit funktioniert hat. Das fing halt irgendwann plötzlich an.
An die Leistung der Pumpe komme ich leider nicht dran, die Einstellung habe ich im BIOS nicht. Vielleicht bin ic haber auc hnur zu ugneschickt 

Jedenfalls schonmal danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Oktober 2020)

Die Schaumbildung liegt auch eindeutig am schlechten Kühlmittel, das lässt sich auch nur durch Reinigung und anständiges Zeug beheben.
Wenigstens die Symptome kann man einschränken. Dazu eben den Agb etwas voller machen und die Pumpenleistung reduzieren. Welche Pumpe hast du denn?


----------



## Potzten (14. Oktober 2020)

Was wäre denn deines Erachtens nach ein gutes Kühlmittel?
Ich hab ne DDC310 verbaut!


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Oktober 2020)

Ein gutes Kühlmittel wäre Dp Ultra von Aquacomputer. Da kann man nichts falsch mit machen, sämtliche Probleme mit Dp Ultra (viele waren es nicht) haben sich immer auf was anderes zurückführen lassen, sei es verkehrter Schlauch oder nicht gespülte Radiatoren gewesen.
Gut, bei der DDC ist es ohne Modifikation wirklich nicht machbar, die Leistung zu drosseln. Da gibt es aber ein passendes Adapterkabel, um sie auf einen Lüfteranschluss zu hängen und über Spannung zu regeln. Viel ist da aber nicht mehr zu holen, die 310 ist schon eine stark gedrosselte DDC.


----------



## Potzten (16. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für deinen Input! Werde dann beim Wechsel mal auf die Dp Ulra umsteigen


----------

